# Wacom-Pens für Graphire?



## xelix (25. September 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, ob es DIESEN Stift
  vom Intuos auch für das Graphire4-Tablett gibt, bzw. ob dieser Stift evtl. zum Graphire kompatibel ist.

  Gruß, Felix


----------



## zenga (25. September 2005)

Ich glaube der ist nicht kompatibel.
Aus der Wacom FAQ>


> Da die verschiedenen Tabletttypen mit unterschiedlichen Frequenzen arbeiten, sind nicht alle Stifte zu allen Tabletts kompatibel. Intuos unterstützt nur Intuos-Eingabegeräte, Intuos2 nur Intuos2-Stifte und -Mäuse, Intuos3 nur Intuos3-Stifte und -Mäuse. Alle DU-/UltraPad-Stifte sind kompatibel zu PL400/500/Cintiq (bitte auf diesen Geräten keinesfalls UltraPen Ink oder UltraPen Pencil verwenden!), Graphire und Graphire2-Eingabegeräte sind untereinander kompatibel.



http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/support/faq/show_faq.asp?id=36

Im Wacom Zubehör Shop sind die Stifte aufgelistet,
Graphire 4 ist nicht dabei ..
http://www.wacom-shop.net/cgi-bin/wacom.storefront/4336722300e91654273f50f336190612/Catalog/1038


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. September 2005)

Hi,

ich will an dieser Stelle nur mal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass das Wacom Graphire4
ganz klammheimlich nur noch in der Bluetooth-Version eine Maus beinhaltet!
Alle anderen Versionen haben KEINE Maus mehr!
Ich vermute, dass man ohne große Welle versucht, die Intuos-Produktserie zu stärken,
indem man das Graphire4 abwertet.

Für mich war der Reiz der Graphire-Serie immer genau die Kombination von Maus und Stift.
Die Bluetooth-Variante ist für mich keine akzeptable Alternative. Schade.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## xelix (25. September 2005)

Mmhh, ok, danke. Ich werde den Heinis von Wacom dann gleich mal ne Mail schreiben..


----------



## tog (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mir schrieb der Wacom-Support, dass Stift und Maus von Graphire 3 auch für 
Graphire 4 verwendbar seien. Eine Maus zum Graphire 4 sei demnächst über den shop verfügbar.


----------

